# Bit for horse who likes to tuck his head down and in!



## jenbleep (21 May 2013)

Hello all

I ride a horse for a friend and he likes to roll his neck in and down when cantering in the field, which tends to pull me out the saddle. I have to ride with my hands high in order to keep his head up which is not ideal, plus when we are cantering outside he gets a bit fresh and puts in a couple of bucks, so I'd like a bit to help keep his head up to stop this happening. I don't mind the odd "Joie de vivre" buck but would prefer he didn't do it all the time  

He only really does it in the field and when jumping, as he finds it quite exciting.

He is very powerful so when he brings his head down he really does lift me up! He is not particularly strong.

Any ideas? He is currently ridden in a french link snaffle and I believe he also has a waterford loose ring, which his owner has used for jumping/fast work.

Thanks x


----------



## Bubbles (21 May 2013)

Prob too strong for your horsey, but my naughty boy who does the same (but is incredibly strong) is so much better in a Nelson Gag - no more leaning or putting his head on the floor and disappearing  Lozenge in the middle and cheeks to help with steering, he seems to really like it.


----------



## Law (21 May 2013)

My first thought as waterford loose ring. the waterford mouthpiece means he effectively can't lean on the bit and with nice hands it doesn't have to be severe. I've certainly used it occasionally for XC and when you require a little more control when the horse is excitable i.e. the beach. i've found it to be very effective and Mr D has quickly learnt he can't lean on it so starts to pay more attention and is fine to go back in the snaffle quick smart.


----------



## DressageCob (21 May 2013)

I used to use a dutch gag for that purpose before moving onto the NS Universal. My horse liked to put his head in between his knees and buck, but wasn't good with non-standard mouth pieces, such as waterford or copper rollers. 

Perhaps you could hire a bit to try out?


----------



## katherine1975 (21 May 2013)

My cob used to pull her head down and buck, particularly in canter on hacks/fun rides. She was ridden in a neue schule verbindend. I called neue schule for advice and they recommended a waterford bit. I have been using this for a few months now for hacking, she can no longer pull her head down and has stopped bucking


----------



## jenbleep (22 May 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone 

I will give the loose ring waterford a try in the field this week, and report back! 

Failing that I can always hire a few (I've always liked a Universal) and see how he likes them. I mustn't take him in the same field for a canter otherwise he'll blow his lid


----------



## Copperpot (22 May 2013)

Cheltenham gag helped my friends cob who does this. She only uses it for fast work and XC stuff thou.


----------



## AimeeH (25 May 2013)

My horse does the exact same thing especially when jumping so after trying many different bits finally got hold of a full cheek waterford and he loves it! Alot more relaxed in it and for once is starting to salivate and be more accepting of the contact. Occasionally throws his head to the side now when jumping, but think this is out of excitement and slight annoyance at the fact that he can now no longer drag his head to the floor and has to use himself properly over the fence.
I would definitely recommend trying a waterford!


----------



## Lyle (26 May 2013)

Running gag? Has a lifting action on the corners of the mouth


----------



## DollyPentreath (26 May 2013)

If I have anything on its forehand/leaning/tucking behind I like to use a Magennis before a Waterford, esp on a young horse. I will then use a Waterford if the Magennis isn't enough or even a running gag on an older, stronger horse. Start soft if you can!


----------



## andreo (26 May 2013)

I use nelson gag for same reason horse isn't too strong but like to Gallop on his head, he does have a sensitive mouth though so I have a rubber mouth piece and short rope cheek pieces so no too much leverage which would make it stronger, I recently discovered Bevis bits which I love


----------

